# تحلية مياه البحر



## احمد مرزوق حسن (1 نوفمبر 2011)

انقاذ مصر في 12 شهر http://savingegypt2012.blogspot.com/


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع هندسى عظيم وممتاز ... وياريت يكون جاهز للعمل فهو مشروع فعلا يحل مشاكل كثيره جدا

شكرا على العرض


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا أخى على مرورك*

شكرا جزيلا علي مرورك


----------



## ali-ali-ali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على العرض


----------



## sampool (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

اشكركم على مروركم


----------



## suzuki6502000 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بوركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت على الموضوع


----------



## شراع الامل (21 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## شراع الامل (21 يناير 2012)

انا اريد تقرير عن معالجة الماء بالكهرباء وشكرا


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (8 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع وشكر للطرح


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 فبراير 2012)

تم التثبيت وان شاء الله اى مسئول مصرى خايف على البلد يتبنى هذا المشروع


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (8 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز : م ماهر شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2012)

*لا شكر على واجب اخى احمد*


----------



## ابو مهند60 (25 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_alex (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مروان القصار (26 أبريل 2012)

موضوع شيق ومهم


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير على الموضوع الذي افدتنا به كثيرا​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 يناير 2013)

موضوع هام وحيوي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

